# Knobs ~~~Bobj3



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello Bob, 
While ambling threw various post, I came across your post on making knobs. in one of the "Click-ons" below your post, you showed a diagram for a pattern for one of these knobs (green background, tried to copy it and post it here, wont copy) of drill locations. My question did you show the dimensions to that pattern anywhere ??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Sorry but no I didn't

"I use a small clock face and/or a compasses to get the hole setup of the jig but aging it can be what you want to use." to fit your hand size, I used the 2 1/4" diam. for the normal size hand.


Router Forums - View Single Post - Jig Storage & Shop made Knobs

Router Forums - View Single Post - Jig Storage & Shop made Knobs

===



john880 said:


> Hello Bob,
> While ambling threw various post, I came across your post on making knobs. in one of the "Click-ons" below your post, you showed a diagram for a pattern for one of these knobs (green background, tried to copy it and post it here, wont copy) of drill locations. My question did you show the dimensions to that pattern anywhere ??


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok,, got'cha, 

Thanks for the advice. I could see where once the pattern is set up, a person could use a awl to set the drilling points into the material for the next knob and the next,,,,,,,,all from a hard copy of your pattern. Drill a hanging hole in one of the ends, to be taken down when needed. 



bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Sorry but no I didn't
> 
> ...


Hi Bob....I just looked over the pictures you linked to and have a question. Is that sanding arbor installed in your table router? I have a couple of sanding arbors but am afraid to use them with my router due to the suggested RPM limitation on the arbor package. If it is a special high speed arbor where can I get one?

Thanks, Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken 

I think you are talking about the item below

G0538 1/3 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander

==



Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob....I just looked over the pictures you linked to and have a question. Is that sanding arbor installed in your table router? I have a couple of sanding arbors but am afraid to use them with my router due to the suggested RPM limitation on the arbor package. If it is a special high speed arbor where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks, Ken


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bob,

Just wondering why you remove the barbs from the t-nuts.
Is it so the barbs will not split the knob?

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Right On

==




MEBCWD said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Just wondering why you remove the barbs from the t-nuts.
> Is it so the barbs will not split the knob?
> ...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Bob....It just looked like a router table is the reason I asked.

I have been looking long and hard at the Ridgid spindle sander that is changeable to and from a spindle and belt sander. I think if I can find a good deal on one I will buy next month.


----------

